# RTSY400A3 Generac transfer switch



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if these are double lugged so I can feed two 200 amp panels off this same transfer switch


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes they are


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I haven't used one in about a year though. They are $2700 and 200 amp are $700 so I never buy the 400's unless it's unavoidable


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

This person wants to feed both 200 amp panels.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Flytyingyaker said:


> This person wants to feed both 200 amp panels.


Why not do two 200A switches?


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Two 200 amp ats' ? 

Do you go from gen to junction then branch off to each transfer switch?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Flytyingyaker said:


> This person wants to feed both 200 amp panels.



Yep, and we do it ask the time






4SQUARE said:


> Why not do two 200A switches?





Exactly




Flytyingyaker said:


> Two 200 amp ats' ?
> 
> Do you go from gen to junction then branch off to each transfer switch?


No. I use polaris taps in the first transfer switch, then run conduit between the two transfer switches and feed the second one.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Flytyingyaker said:


> Two 200 amp ats' ?
> 
> Do you go from gen to junction then branch off to each transfer switch?


You can, or you can bring it into your first switch as a junction. It really depends on your mounting setup and what's gonna work better for you. Either way polaris taps are your friend.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yep, and we do it ask the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll probably do this. Saves money and will just replace the 200 amp disconnects I was going to have.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Flytyingyaker said:


> I'll probably do this. Saves money and will just replace the 200 amp disconnects I was going to have.


Oh man I love those jobs where there are already 200 amp discos outside. Rip them off and put 200 amp switches in their place.....


----------

